

What are some good hacker spaces in silicon valley? - hanibash

I'm in mountain view and looking for comfortable places with a good connection. Hacker dojo is awesome but I'm looking for a few more. Any suggestions?
======
cjbprime
<https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Noisebridge>

